# Rechenfehler bei Stats?



## Efryse (22. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ich hatte bisher meine Charaktere bei wow-handwerk.de, wollte aber nun mal blasc ausprobieren, da mir die Seite gut gefällt. Nun wird aber bei meinem Hunter die Beweglichkeit falsch angezeigt. Tatsächlich habe ich 433 Beweglichkeit, es erscheinen aber nur 397. Ich poste hier mal beide Links zum Char. Das equip ist identisch und im Spiel sehe ich auch die 433. Wo der Fehler liegt, kann ich nicht erkennen. Ein einzelnes Item kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da ich keins besitze, das genau +36 Beweglichkeit hat. Die beiden +15 Beweglichkeitsverzauberungen geben auch nicht 36. Vielleicht ein Fehler bei der Berechnung des Talents Blitzartige Reflexe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (22. Februar 2006)

Ja, das liegt wohl an dem Talent. Talente werden bei der Berechnung der Stats momentan nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## manga (24. Februar 2006)

Habe den selben fehler meine Rüstung zeigt im game 201 Feuerresi, per Taschenrechner ergibt sich auf der Item Seite auch 201 Feuerresi (nur items, keine talente) trozdem werden nur 189 angezeigt.... Irgendwas stimmt da nicht ?!

Denkt daran Helm +20, Hose +20, Umhang +15, Schultern +5 kann verzaubert werden !

Zudem ätzend... das Krieger im Angriff haltung angezeigt werden ! Für nen Def Tank der steht fast "nur" in Verteidigungshalten was dann auch nen Bonus gibt.

Unter Talenten werden auch nicht die +Verteidigung berrecht habe nur meine 310 Verteidigung aber durch meine items sollte ich +60 da stehen haben.


Sind halt nur meine Ideen, wenn schon dann auch auch richtig mit der Anzeige.

MfG


----------

